#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский (Тибетский) софт???

## Dorje Dugarov

У меня есть программка ACC - Asian Classic Conversion.
Она конвертирует файлы из формата *.act в *.rtf, подставляя вместо латиницы (транскрипции Уайли) тибетский шрифт (Esama и Sama).
Программка разработанна группой ACIP (Asian Classic Input Project).
Скажите, где найти (скачать) саму программку которая создает эти самые файлы в формате *.act?
На сайте ACIP её нет!

Пытался подставлять транскрипцию Уайли набранную в текстовом редакторе и сохранённую в виде *.act под ACC, не выходит... выдаёт тоже самое (транскрипцию).

Самому писать программку, так это столько времени надо. Тем более я напишу... под Linux, так потом кроме меня ни кто на ней работать не сможет.

Подскажите.

Ваш Доржо

----------


## Ондрий

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> Самому писать программку, так это столько времени надо. Тем более я напишу... под Linux, так потом кроме меня ни кто на ней работать не сможет.
> Подскажите.
> *


Я пользую джавовскую програмку JsKad.jar c полной поддержкой конвертации Уайли<->Тиб. Уйали<->ЕСАМ и под проч. раскладки клавы.
http://www.thdl.org  он же - http://iris.lib.virginia.edu/tibet/index.html
От туда же _надо_ скачать фонты для этой порги. И еще  она лежит на http://sf.net - там ежедневные ее автобилды пекуться. Поиск - через форму, т.к. на родном для нас, коллега  :Wink:  sf.net  по ссылкам найти проект трудно. Только не нажимай F12 - падает  :Smilie: 

Штука очень замечательная особенно тем, что можно юзать под БСД/ГНУ *.них, т.к. все, что для набора на тиб. обычно используется - используется на ворованном Ворде и не менее ворованой Винде  :Smilie:   :Smilie: , что крайне не гуд с точки зрения кармы.
Для честных буддистов покупающих Ворд и Винду лежит на http://www.thdl.org WylieWord - набор самоинсталлируемых макросов для Ворда, делающих Ворд пригодным для набора так жк как в JsKad.jar (кто бы денюшков дал бы на Вордик? а?  :Smilie:  )

Еще прога также примечательна тем, что можно на Уайли писать прямо в окне ее редактора и сразу же пишется тиб. текст.
Сохранение в *.rtf

Дальнейшие пути: 
1. Открыть в OpenOffice (дико тормозит с этими фонтами под Linux/Xorg даже с OpenGL может большой *.rtf до 5 минут открывать)
2. AbiWord - работает но не так тормозит. Иногда падает
3. Фатерляндовский триальный TextMaker. Просто летает, но не может по русски.

JsKad мною тестировался под jre_1.4.2 и jre_1.5.0. С меньшими версиями Java иногда падает.

Если не найдется прога - вышлю мылом. Она маленькая - 836077 b.

З.Ы. кстати - ClearLook из-под Вайна бегает легко!!! Надо Вайн поновее взять. Там Rabten юникодный фонт робит.

Удачи!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Закачал. 
Спасибо, щас разберусь и начну юзать... под Open Office.

А WylieWord когда то уменя был, но по соображениям - не хорошо юзать нелегально я от него отказался и снёс... как давно это было, года четыре назад наверное, если не больше.

Свою програмку (Тибетский Офис) всё таки написать придется, в свободное время... Целый день думал, вроде что то надумал... Как раз у меня исходники OpenOffice лежат, все думал что с ними делать, доработаем... 
Будет FreeTibetOffice

Еще раз спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Ондрий

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *Закачал. 
> Спасибо, щас разберусь и начну юзать... под Open Office.
> *


у меня дико под ОО тормозит - т.к. текст тиб. сформирован не из одного фонта... рендерит 3 часа... ну мож у меня машина дохлая  :Smilie: 




> *
> Свою програмку (Тибетский Офис) всё таки написать придется, в свободное время... Целый день думал, вроде что то надумал... Как раз у меня исходники OpenOffice лежат, все думал что с ними делать, доработаем... 
> Будет FreeTibetOffice
> *


Было бы классно!! Думаю проще заточить макросы ОО... Они к сожалению отличаются по синтаксису от MS VBA(хотя в свое время совпадали на StarOffcie древних версий - сам писал и работало)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Привет
Под Open Office бегает только так, как миленькая...
Разницы особой нет, что под MS Office 2003, что под Open Office 1.1.0 - одинаково быстро.
JRE -1.4.2_01

Одно только - не поддерживате Esama шрифты... они красивше.

Спасибо
Доржо

----------


## Ондрий

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *Привет
> Под Open Office бегает только так, как миленькая...
> Разницы особой нет, что под MS Office 2003, что под Open Office 1.1.0 - одинаково быстро.
> JRE -1.4.2_01
> Одно только - не поддерживате Esama шрифты... они красивше.
> *


Однако, может тиб. текст не длинный?
У меня был где-то 30 стр. А4 с размером фонта 20, причем в JsKad весь текст летает, а открываешь его в ОО - идешь курить мин 5.
Но машины  у меня конечно не шустрые... Что за Линух? Я на SuSE9.2 Xorg. ATI9000 с новыми дровами для Xorg. Я грешу на Xorg с кривой поддержкой DRI. Также проверял на nv5200 - тоже в ОО тормозит.

Но я рад что заработало!
Еще советую ClearLook под Вайн - очень хорошо.
ClearLook is shareware - легально можно качать. URL не помню - погуглить надо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Linux Mandrake 9.2 
Windows XP (без SP1)

----------


## Игорь

Ребята помогите!
У меня есть програмка ACIPW31.EXE  -  Tibetan Converter сначало работала нормально: набираешь транскрипцию на  английском и опаньки уже все тибетским шрифтом и такжне обратно, а теперь выдает какую-то ошибку и работать не хочет пишет 
Program cannot find data file acip_aa.
Program must be in same folder as acip_aa.
Куда вдруг делся этот файл не пойму. Может у кого завалялся? :+)
Подскажите плиз

----------


## Ондрий

Честно говоря не пользовался такой тулзой никогда. А Гугель и сотоварищи хранили благородное молчание.

----------


## Игорь

Мне ее дали когда я был в Цугольском дацане 2 года назад. сейчас я далеко от туда. А в инете я ее искал и тоже не нашол.

----------


## Ондрий

тогда рекомендую сходить на http://www.thdl.org/tools/input.html
там есть 2 тулзы - макросы для ворда (под винду). Вещь суперная - набираете уайли, а на экране уже тибетский. Однако наблюдал, что они (макросы) могут портить ворд так, что потом не переключить раскладку. На офисе2003 это происходит 100%.

Поэтому я использую 2ю тулзу http://www.thdl.org/tools/jskad.html
Написан на Java - работает везде. Делает тоже самое, что и макросы - прямой набор тиб. текста. Можно сохранить в *.rtf и потом открыть либо в ОО2 либо MS Word.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Господа дорогие, Асиповская прога стоит денег, распространение её пиратской копии не есть хорошо.

Юзайте пока Jskad от THDL он бесплатный и кроссплатформенный... я им пользуюсь в Linuxe которым я пользуюсь дабы не нарушать парамиты (не юзать пиратский Windows).

процедура примерно такая
$>java -jar Jskad.jar (в папке разумеется где у вас лежит этот самый Jskad).

Можно ярлычок на рабочем  столе сделать если пользуетесь иксами... с такой же коммандой.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Программка выглядит так:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну и в подарок скриншот моего рабочего стола  :Smilie:

----------


## Цзы

JsKad конечно хорош, но вот мануал маловат - никак не получается набрать мантру благословления подношений.
Или он только для простых текстов подходит?

----------

